# SPINACH MANICOTTI ala Weight Watchers



## RAYT721 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Healthy Spinach Manicotti - "KEEPER" Recipe*

Wife & I had the Spinach Manicotti recipe last night for dinner and I must say it is a keeper recipe. Manicotti is not your everyday dinner but as a occasional treat, it is certainly a treat!!! Here is the recipe (Weight Watchers) that I used...

*SPINACH MANICOTTI* ala Weight Watchers

1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon each margarine and all-purpose flour
1 cup skim milk
1/4 cup canned ready-to-serve chicken broth
3/4 teaspoon salt, divided
White pepper and ground nutmeg
2 cups part-skim ricotta cheese
1 package (10 oz) frozen chopped spinach, thawed and well-drained (about 1 cup)
2 ounces grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
8 uncooked manicotti shells (4 oz), cooked according to package directions and drained
2 ounce mozzarella cheese, shredded

In a small saucepan, heat margarine over medium heat until bubbly and hot; add flour and cook, stirring constantly, for 1 minute. Reduce heat to low; gradually stir in milk and broth. Continue to stir and cook until mixture is smooth; add 1/4 teaspoon salt and dash each of white pepper and nutmeg and let simmer, stirring occasionally, until mixture is thickened, 10-15 minutes.

While mixture is simmering, in a medium bowl, combine ricotta cheese, spinach, Parmesan cheese, garlic powder, remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1/8 teaspoon pepper, and dash nutmeg, mixing well.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. In bottom of 13x9x2" flameproof baking dish spread 1/3 cup sauce. Stuff 1/8 of spinach mixture into each manicotti shell and arrange stuffed shells in dish; top with remaining sauce and sprinkle with mozzarella. Cover dish and bake until manicotti are heated through, 20-25 minutes. Turn oven control to broil, uncover pan, and broil until cheese is melted and lightly browned, 3-5 minutes. 

Makes 4 Servings. 2 Manicotti Each.


----------

